# Tacloban nailed again



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Im hoping the best for all my sons aunts and uncles and grandparents in the Tacloban area. We got hammered badly in 2013 with yolanda. I see the govt learned a bit about awareness and preparing for these super typhoons after that.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I really think with this global warming things will only get worse. It might take 10 to 30 more years but i believe earth will be unlivable in the future. Technology will destroy earth in my opinion. the storms will get stronger and wider as time goes on.

art


----------

